# Indoor rabbit question



## Tessie (Jul 4, 2010)

How many rabbits do you have in the house and how do you keep down the smell? I plan on keeping mom and both babies (4wks old) she is litter box trained and I'm hoping the babies will learn from her. I clean the litter box every day but I can still smell them . 

thanks for any information


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 4, 2010)

I have 4 separate rabbits, so 4 litter boxes. I clean the boxes every other day and don't really notice the smell. 
I use wood pellet litter and use just enough to cover the bottom of the box. I do scrub out the litter boxes and use white vinegar. It does help. 

You might need a different litter, more of it or to clean twice a day. A bigger and a second box might be a good idea. Cleaning the whole cage and other bedding on a regular basis will help too.


----------



## Tessie (Jul 4, 2010)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> I have 4 separate rabbits, so 4 litter boxes. I clean the boxes every other day and don't really notice the smell.
> I use wood pellet litter and use just enough to cover the bottom of the box. I do scrub out the litter boxes and use white vinegar. It does help.
> 
> You might need a different litter, more of it or to clean twice a day. A bigger and a second box might be a good idea. Cleaning the whole cage and other bedding on a regular basis will help too.


I use Aspen pine no oder control at all. Is woody pet ok for buns?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 4, 2010)

we have 9 rabbits and no smell. We change the litter boxes daily in their hutches with a pine bedding from Walmart. We also have 14 litter boxes on the floor filled with shredded newspaper which we change once a week. Plus, we vacuum the floor and all the hutches daily. I use a cleaner that has an apple smell from Petsmart to spot clean urine areas in their pans.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 4, 2010)

*Tessie wrote: *


> *Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I have 4 separate rabbits, so 4 litter boxes. I clean the boxes every other day and don't really notice the smell.
> ...


It should be. I believe other users on here use it or have used it. There are other brands too. A feed or farm store should have it as horse stall bedding. Wood stove pellets, as long as there is nothing added, should be fine too.


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Jul 4, 2010)

Money is tight for me right now but newspaper is free, I shred that into my rabbits litter once very day. As long as I keep up with it, I find there is no smell at all.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 5, 2010)

Wood stove pellets run about $6-7 bucks for 40 lbs. It is a lot cheaper than woody pet in most areas


----------



## Tessie (Jul 5, 2010)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Wood stove pellets run about $6-7 bucks for 40 lbs. It is a lot cheaper than woody pet in most areas


Wow thanks I'll check into that thanks. I love the smell of woody Pet does the Wood stove pellets have a clean smell?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 5, 2010)

Smells wonderful to me  It's kiln dried pine, so it is non-toxic for bunners. Same as horse stall bedding.


----------



## Tessie (Jul 5, 2010)

I could not fine the Wood pellets but did fine Woody pet susatute (sp?)they stopped making woody pet, but another company makes the same thing. $5.49 for 40 # :biggrin:


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Jul 6, 2010)

I've noticed with my mother rabbit, she eats loads so she poops and pees loads! Once the babies are weaned maybe she will eat less and there'll be less of a smell.

My bunnies are outdoors, but have a shed, and if I clean the litter trays every day or two there isn't much of a smell. I use wood shavings.


----------



## Tessie (Jul 6, 2010)

*CiaraPatricia wrote: *


> I've noticed with my mother rabbit, she eats loads so she poops and pees loads! Once the babies are weaned maybe she will eat less and there'll be less of a smell.
> 
> My bunnies are outdoors, but have a shed, and if I clean the litter trays every day or two there isn't much of a smell. I use wood shavings.


She does eat and drink A LOT so I hope your right about that


----------

